
The Future of Facebook Advertising Isn’t in the United States - marcusgarvey
http://recode.net/2016/01/04/the-future-of-facebook-advertising-isnt-in-the-united-states/
======
marcusgarvey
Didn't realize the extent to which FB is (or soon will be reliant) on emerging
markets. It has a huge established base in the U.S. -- no slouch there. But
the growth rates are quite different.

>The point is that APAC and other “emerging markets” like India, Brazil and
parts of Africa are growing a lot quicker for Facebook than the U.S. or
Europe. In the first three quarters of 2015, Facebook added 73 million users
in APAC; it added just 23 million across the U.S., Canada and all of Europe
combined. Fast forward five, 10 or 15 years down the road and it’s possible
(probable?) that those emerging markets — the areas of the world where
millions of people are coming to the Internet for the very first time on
mobile phones — will be Facebook’s most important markets.

